# Vostok's Precision



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone know the real time keeping precision of the Vostok's 2416b movement?

I d like to try to test the precision at different temperatures such as refrigerator (4Â°C) freezer (-18Â°C) ... for 24 or 48h

and under hot and cold water too

Any pro or cons advice?

Will it be hazardous for the spring or componants?

has anyone ever tryed such an operation?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Shurik said:


> Does anyone know the real time keeping precision of the Vostok's 2416b movement?
> 
> I d like to try to test the precision at different temperatures such as refrigerator (4Â°C) freezer (-18Â°C) ... for 24 or 48h
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to see the results; even if you break it - they're cheap!

I've shallow dived with an Amphibia with no problems, and left one in the sun in a car that went to over 60 degrees. Burnt myself when I picked it up but the watch was fine...the glue on the dashboard melted tho' and it fell off... (Fraud Ka)

Amphibias. We love 'em.


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

I ll try the freezer -20Â°C test tonight beginning at 00h00 we ll see how many seconds it will lose with the freezing of the oils...

i ll try first for a 12 hours session

then refrigerator 4Â°C for another 12 hours

the subject of the experiment is : Vostok Komandirskie sliver KGB

And what about puting it into a glass of water that would turn into ice?

like a prehistoric watch out of the permafrost !

i m going to give my watch the treatment "Le Chiffre" reserved to James....


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Shurik said:


> I ll try the freezer -20Â°C test tonight beginning at 00h00 we ll see how many seconds it will lose with the freezing of the oils...
> 
> And what about puting it into a glass of water that would turn into ice?


Don't know about Vostok's but my Seiko survived been completely frozen in water and then thawed out around the dial, for a RLT photo comp.










Mike


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Well gentlemen it s a miracle i guess :

14h at - 18Â°C the watch has lost 9 seconds !!





Great

Let s try the glass and then boiling water??


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Shurik said:


> Well gentlemen it s a miracle i guess :
> 
> 14h at - 18Â°C the watch has lost 9 seconds !!
> 
> ...


Ermm..............I wouldn't try boiling water if I were you


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bought a vostok centurytime from steve264, and i work in a bakery, massive swings in temp, from ovens to freezers and back again. Had it for a month now, and has only lost 3 mins! Great buy great watch.

nice one steve!!!!!!!


----------

